# SPS-Weiterbildung zum Programmierer



## Bösertom (9 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne in die Richtung SPS Programmierung und Visualisierung weiterbilden. Ich bin gelernter Energieelektroniker Betriebstechnik. Welche Weiterbildung sollte ich machen um meinem Ziel näher zu kommen.

Ich will unbedingt etwas mit dem PC machen um mein großes Hobby mit dem Beruf zu verbinden.
Vielen Dank

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Roos (10 Juni 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Z.B die Lehrgänge bei Siemens (Sehr Kostenaufwändig)
oder die Lehrgänge bei der IHK (Günstig ung Gut)
Aber learning by doing ist auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Roos


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2008)

> Ich will unbedingt etwas mit dem PC machen um mein großes Hobby mit dem Beruf zu verbinden.


bietet sich da nicht an, sich mal irgendwas ranzuziehen (irgend ein Starter-Set, ... was weiss ich) und einfach mal zu Hause autodidaktisch sich da rein knien? Den zukünftigen Beruf einfach erst mal zum Hobby machen?


----------



## Rudi (10 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bietet sich da nicht an, sich mal irgendwas ranzuziehen (irgend ein Starter-Set, ... was weiss ich) und einfach mal zu Hause autodidaktisch sich da rein knien?


 
Kann man machen, aber nur wenn man sehr viel Freizeit übrig hat.
Ich empfehle wenns jemand bezahlt einen Lehrgang.


----------



## Bösertom (11 Juni 2008)

*Danke*

Hallo,

Danke erstmal an alle für die Antworten.

@ Roos: Wie heißt der Lehrgang bei der IHK?

@ Roos + Rudi: Könntet Ihr Euch vorstellen, so einen wie mich - nach dem Lehrgang und so gut wie keine Berufserfahrung, einzustellen? Oder bringt das nichts? Wie sind eigentlich die Verdienstmöglichkeiten dann?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## franzlurch (11 Juni 2008)

*Weiterbildung*

@ Bösertom

Aus welcher Region kommst du ??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juni 2008)

Bösertom schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Lehrgang bei der IHK?



Hallo,

das ist wahrscheinlich von IHK zu IHK verschieden, Beispiele:
*Remshalden bei Stuttgart*, *Ludwigshafen*

Weitere Anbieter solcher Teilzeitlehrgänge sind die Handwerkskammern und gewerblich-technsiche Schulen.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

Bösertom schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Verdienstmöglichkeiten dann?



irgendwas zwischen furchterregend wenig und dekadent viel ... 


diese diskussion gabs hier schon öfter, mal nach verdienst oder gehalt oder was weiß ich suchen


----------



## franzlurch (11 Juni 2008)

*Techniker Schule*

Je nachdem aus welcher Region du kommst und wieviel Zeit du investieren willst würde ich vielleicht auch eine Techniker Schule in Betracht ziehen. Ich habe das selbst  gemacht und kann dir daher die Werner von Siemens Schule in Mannheim empfehlen. Habe dort den Staatlicg gepr. Techniker FR Energie / Automatisierungstechnik gemacht. Vorteil an dieser Schule ist, das die Automatisierungstechnik von Günter Wellenreuther unterrichtet wird, der ja im Hinblick auf Siemens Komponenten nicht ganz unbekannt ist.


----------



## Bösertom (11 Juni 2008)

*Danke*

Hallo,

ich komme aus dem Saarland.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nade (14 Juni 2008)

Dann vergiss die HWK. Die haben den Lehrgang auch drin, aber die Dozenten wissen selber noch nicht was und wie sie da beibringen wollen/sollen.
Mache gerade da den Lehrgang, besser gesagt bald die "Zwichenprüfung", denn es darf ja nurGeld kosten, für nicht wirklich alle angepriesene Lehrinhalte....
Nach 2 Abende kam dann raus das sie 2 Bereiche nicht machen... oder besser in dem Modul nicht, dann kurz vor Ende kam dann das Prüfungsgebühren fällig werden, aber nicht wie hoch... 2.Tag vor Ende kam die Rechnung mit Zulassung in höhe von 280 Teuro geflattert, und im Modul 2 wurde noch nichteinmal vollends die Analogwertverabreitung durchgezogen.
Die HArdware ist da TOP (315F-2PN/DP) aber ein "Simenserianer Ingenjeur + ein HWK A020 Freak + eine Simensianeringenjeurin auf S5 Stand hängen geblieben... 
Kurzum 2 SPS-Räume die bestimmt ein scheiß GEld gekostet haben, aber angebotene Lernziele die nicht eingehalten werden, und Personal, das wohl besser weiter bei Inbetriebnahmen usw Versagen würden.
Inhalt Modul 2:
- Programierung
Erweiterte Funktionen (Zeit-.Speicher, Zählfunktionen)
- Datenverarbeitung
(Datentypen, Vergleichs-, Mathematische-, Umwandlungs- und Schiebefunktionen, Byte-, Wort, Doppelwortverarbeitungen)
- Dezentrale Perepherie
(Profibus DP, Hardware - Konfiguration -  Projektierung - Inbetriebnahme)
- Programmflusssteuerung
(Sprungfunktionen, bedingte/unbedingte Aufrufe)
- Strukturierte Programierung
 (Funktionen FC/SFC, Bausteine OB, FB/SFB, DB/SDB, Bausteinparametrierung)
Rot wurde nur teilweise oder garnicht angesprochen. Dezentrale Pereferie ist komplett entfallen, Sprungfunktionen wurden nur erwähnt aber nicht angegangen, Analogwertverarbeitung, also Rechnen Verschieben usw mangelhaft besprochen. Dafür 4 Abende mit der Nromierung beschäftigt, obwohl es dafür ja einen Siemensbaustein gibt.......
SFC und SFB mit zugehörigem SDB wurden ignorriert.
Dann wurde in dem Flyer die Prüfungsgebühr verschwiegen, auch wenn alle 4 Module in einem gemacht werden, fehlen da in der Prüfungsgebühr 100% der Wert einer Prüfung.
Mal von ab, das das Ünumgsmaterial, die genannte SPS und weiteres Zubehör lächerlich ist. Elabo sei dank.
Der Kurs unterfordert z.B. mich und einen von Saarstahl. Weitere Teilnehmer werden teils auch nicht gefordert, und der kleinere Teil brauch dabei wegen schlechter Arbeit noch Unterstüzung.
Also besser selber erarbeiten und die Forumssuchfunktion bei Problemen nutzen.
Mehr an Geld kannst du eh vergessen... Ist mittlerweile Vorraussetzung das man Alles kann......


----------



## Sven_HH (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auch der TÜV - Saarland bietet SPS - Seminare an.

z.B. http://www.tuev-seminare.net/content/seminare.php?SeminarID=290

Gruß 
sven_hh


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe selbst im Dezember einen Kurs beim Tüv Thürigen in Berlin absolviert.

Nach 14 Tagen Schulung auf S7 400 kann ich nur sagen " mir ist jetzt klar das ich nix weis. " 

Muß jedoch dazu sagen das ich eigentlich Einzelhandelskaufmann bin
und in den letzten Jahren in einem " normalen " Eletroinstallationsbetrieb " 
gearbeitet habe. Nein auch nicht als Monteur sondern am Schreibtisch.

Die 1300,- Euro hätte ich mir dazu sparen können. Nach einer solchen Fortbildung ist es unbedingt notwendig mit kleine Projekten weiter zu machen, sonst verlierst Du den Faden. 

Die Brange ist leider total auf Ingenieure geeicht ( die es ja faktisch am Markt nicht mehr gibt ) Du mußt schon sehr viel Glück haben 
das Dir Jemand ne Chance gibt ( wobei der Zeitpunkt im Moment wohl am besten ist ) 

Habe selbst das Problem keinen Job zu bekommen. Dabei wollte ich ja nur 
in den Vertrieb, Bereich Gebäudeautomatisierung um mal zu zeigen wie 
wirkungsvoll, multifunktional und auch preiswert eine SPS gegenüber 
einem EIB system sein kann. Aber da ja keiner Zeit hat mich da einzuführen, sitze ich auf der Straße. Selbst schuld. 

Ich drücke Dir jedoch die Daumen für Deinen Plan. Aber sieh davon ab 
innerhalb von 14 Tagen zum Oberprogrammierer ausgebildet zu werden. Da steckt zu viel dahinter um mal eben ......

Gruß

Marc


----------



## Lindwedler (5 Oktober 2016)

*SPS-Progr.-Kurs Raum Hannover/HH/HB*

Um nicht einen neuen Thread aufzumachen mal von meiner Seite aus die Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten haltet Ihr für sinnvoll, wenn man nebenberuflich (oder im Rahmen der verfügbaren Urlaubszeit) eine Weiterbildung in Richtung SPS-Programmierung machen möchte? Komme aus Hannover und dem IT-Bereich. Kursunterlagen eines klassischen Fernkurses habe ich mir interessehalber mal bei Ebay von einem Teilnehmer geholt. Die Theorie schreckt mich weniger, ist auch teilweise identisch mit Dingen, die man für andere Arten von Programmierung sowieso kennt. Nur in einer Werkhalle an einen Roboter zu gehen - das würde ich mir nach Durchsicht des Studienmaterial sicher nicht zutrauen. 

Ich habe bei den HWKs und IHKs der Umgebung (Hannover, Hamburg, Bremen) schon nachgeforscht, aber die meisten Intensivkurse (2x80 Stunden) finden wohl mangels Teilnehmern nicht statt. Daher meine Frage in der Hoffnung, noch neue Infos hier zu bekommen.


----------



## Kuddel30 (5 Oktober 2016)

Probiers mal da http://www.ulderupakademie.de/index.php?id=54


----------



## Lindwedler (5 Oktober 2016)

Klasse! Das hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Mit der Startzeit von 18 Uhr bekomme ich das aber vermutlich nicht hin bei der unflexiblen Arbeitszeit meines Brötchengebers und einer Fahrzeit von zirka 2 Stunden. Aber vielleicht wird das nochmal interessant.


----------

